# Red X Malt



## Dan Pratt (3/6/13)

Does anyone know where to get this kind of malt known as Red X malt here in australia?

I know there are a few ways to get that red hue from melanoidan and very small amount of roasted barley but l like the look of this.

http://www.bestmalz.de/en/malt/BEST_Red_X.htm


----------



## felten (3/6/13)

Bintani are the distributors of bestmalz here, but I don't see this red malt on their website. Might have to contact them and see if they're stocking it anywhere.


----------



## Dxxxx (3/6/13)

My LHBS mentioned it on facebook recently. An employee there used it.
http://www.facebook.com/homebrewerswarehouse?fref=ts

Their website is http://homebrewerswarehouse.com.au/ but it's only recently set up and doesnt have grains listed. Could send them a message or give them a call and see if they are stocking it.


----------



## contrarian (15/9/13)

Have just got some of this grain in a bulk buy. Has anyone used it? If so how did it go? 

From what I can find online it seems like it is more of a base malt than a crystal so is it used like Munich or Vienna?

The website also says it can be used for up to 100% of the grain bill so if I can't find out much more info I'll use it in a SMaSH and report back.


----------



## BrenosBrews (3/2/14)

I've also seen this and would love to know who in Australia sells it and hear/see feedback about it.


----------



## idzy (22/2/14)

BrenosBrews said:


> I've also seen this and would love to know who in Australia sells it and hear/see feedback about it.


Once again BrenosBrews, it is available through the current Melbourne Bulk Buy, or alternatively through the host of the bulk buy Full Pint.

Could ask here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78157-full-pint-brewing-supplies/

Cheers,
Idzy

EDIT: Added link


----------



## indica86 (22/2/14)

Lots of people sell it. I have bottled an IPA today using mostly this. Looked great.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/2/14)

I'm in for a bag of this in the Melbourne grain BB. Wont have a chance to brew with it till about april or may but will report back most likely with a smash.


----------



## HBHB (23/2/14)

From the brewers/ development team at Best Malz: Aim for a gravity of 12.5 plato (1.050) for the strongest red colour. There's some further notes about it and the full reply on the website with some brewing notes.

Not strictly speak going to be a SMaSH since RedX is already a mixture of several different grains.

Interesting complexity in the malt. Still playing with various recipes up here. 

Hope the information helps.

Martin


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

I didn't realise it was a mixture of grains. Any other details Martin? Couldn't see anything on the website.


----------



## HBHB (23/2/14)

This will get you to the page. See script on right side for the full reply to our enquiries. 

https://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/grains-and-malts/best-malz-red-x-malt

We'll be doing some more development brews with it in the coming weeks. Have the last few in primary and secondary ATM.

Should save guys a fair few missed targets on colour etc.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

Thanks Martin. This is way more info than they actually have on their own website.


----------



## HBHB (23/2/14)

Always learning ourselves mate. We don't learn by not asking and not doing.

As i said earlier, we're still developing recipes around this and other grains.

Martin


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

Thanks Martin. Appreciate the info. 

Slightly OT but currently enjoying an IPA from one of the glasses I got from you. Cheers.


----------



## indica86 (27/2/14)

Just tasted an early sample of an IPA made with this.
5kg Red X, 0.25kg Caramalt, 1055 OG.
Mmmmmm Malty.
Not red - will take a pic in the sun - but was higher than the suggested for the colour.


----------



## davedoran (2/4/14)

Any more developments on this Martin?

Would this be suitable for an Irish Red Ale. Colour yes taste is my question?


----------



## Blind Dog (19/4/14)

Bought 4 kg of red x from Martin at National homebrew based on comments here.

Brewed that with 200g Briess extra special and saaz to 20 IBUs in 21l batch. Mashed at 66 for an hour and used wyeast 1098 to ferment at low 20s. OG 1042 from memory

Fined with gelatine once down to 1010. Tasted really bland so Dry hopped with 20 g Amarillo and 20 g Centennial for 5 days based on searching here and elsewhere and managed to stay away from it for 2 tortuous weeks after bottling.

Really good beer. Lovely balance of citrus and stone fruit flavours and a subtle malt sweetness. Reckon any hops to 20 ish IBUs with a combo of any 2 of amarillo, cascade, centennial, galaxy, topaz etc would be great with this malt.

And it's red...


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/6/14)

Red X Bitter
100% Best Red X
Time 50/10/Raise Bag
Temp 68/72/78
Rain Water with salt additions

FWH Magnum to 14 BU
Cube I: Northdown to 14.5 BU
Cube II: Brambling Cross to 14.6 BU
Both cubes get Wy 1469

OG: 1038
FG 1012
Alc 3.4%
EBC 21.5

Currently have both of these on tap side by side. Came out medium body and really should have opted for a 70C mash but still a great quaffer. A clean flavour with a orange-copper colour. Not deep copper but a little darker then regular copper if that makes sense. I didnt dry hop either of them to maximise the malt profile and pretty happy with them both. Clean with a nice background flavour that has some decent malt character to it without being too malty or sweet or cloying. Could easily hide behind a big hit of hops for an APA, AAA or IPA. May brew this again in the future but to a higher OG and a higher mash temperature. The copper/red colour is there but with a lower OG would need a little help to become red, even with just a hint of say 0.5%-1% roast barley.

All in all a great malt. Still got other single malt experiments planned and would most likely purchase this one again.


----------



## Midnight Brew (5/9/15)

Round three with this malt today. Double batch smash.

100% Red X to 1050OG
Magnum FWH to 25 IBU

Mashed at 66/72/78 for 60/10/Raise Bag

Was going for WLP008 East Coast Ale vs WLP039 East Midlands Ale. East vs East. Now I'm tempted to throw an Alt yeast at it and make it all German ingredients but the rainwater. Decisions, decisions..


----------



## HBHB (8/9/15)

Must say it really is dependant on getting the OG of 1.050-1.052 with 100% Red X and to work on perfect clarity for the brightest colour. We've found step mashing suits this blend perfectly. Typically for a lighter, drier body. If aiming for. Higher gravity beer, then adjust the gravity with Pilsner malt and if planning to undershoot 1.050, then use a little melanoidin malt to deepen the red hue. Technique came from the head brewer at Best Malz and works a treat.


----------

